# Jones Mtn Twin sizing



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

This doesn't answer your question but I'm selling the 161w for cheap here.


----------



## clivond (Jan 4, 2015)

What mod year and condition? Any photos?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

It's in the buy& sell forum on this site. This seasons board. Minor scrapes on one part of the base from the only time I rode it.


----------

